# My home made soap mold



## Toddgray (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello everyone I set out the other day to design a soap mold for my company I know there are lots of great products out there but I had a specific size for my bars of soap and I could not find one that matched my needs. 

So a small trip to Lowes resulted in the following soap mold it is the following measurements 10.5 long by 4 inches wide by 3.5 inches tall. I will only pour the bars to 3 inches tall but I wanted to leave some wiggle room in case I decided to add some extra tall toppings on our select line of soaps.

Every thing that was used is available at Lowes I will include the item numbers and sizes just in case some on would like to try and make one .

1156 1x6x4 select pine board 
1153 1x4x4 select pine board
3876 1 1/2 x 12 nkl hinge x2
58095 1/4 in sale wing nut package of two
423088 fnr washer package of 4
311946 1 1/2 x 1 1/4 broad hinge x2
68852 1/4 in x 6 in carriage bolt x 2


----------



## luebella (Nov 27, 2015)

Beautiful! Did it take a long time. To make


----------



## Toddgray (Nov 27, 2015)

About 2 hours once I got all of the parts together


----------



## Deedles (Nov 29, 2015)

Looks great! I've seen some 'Pro' made ones that didn't look that good.


----------



## Dahila (Nov 29, 2015)

We do have a long thread somewhere about home made molds, my hubby made 6 for me, each for 1500 g of oil so actually it is for over 2000 ml. They are similar to your, but mine come apart and I can wash each element, if needed.  He used a piece of metal to keep the bottom in
There you go
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49992


----------



## Toddgray (Nov 29, 2015)

I have the materials to make 4 more molds I am waiting on a chance to pour with this one first to see if I need to make any changes to the design. I was looking to line the mold I think I found a way to do it cheaply Lowe's has no trespass signs that are made from a thin plastic material I think I will cut them up and use contact cement to adhere them to the wood to keep the soap from sticking to the wood I will face the painted side towards the glue side .


----------



## SudsSanity (Nov 30, 2015)

Todd, 
That mold is professional quality!  
I just made some molds using blank plastic corrugated sheets from Lowes.. (The material used for the For Rent signs, political signs, etc). I was a bit afraid I would need some support on the sides, or something lining the mold for easy release.... But found that I didn't need either.  I am interested in how the really thin plastic goes for use inside the wooden molds I already had. Would love to hear an update after you use it.


----------



## Toddgray (Nov 30, 2015)

I will post an update when I get it done .


----------

